# 10 month old not eating kibble



## KalNat (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everyone! My 10 month old English golden won't go near his Origen puppy large kibble. The adorable fusspot loves human food though and eats only if I add a little honey or cottage cheese to the kibble.I've read about tough love here on the forum and am trying that. He is otherwise healthy and active. We are vegetarians and his kibble is the only way he gets some proper protein. Would love it if anyone could suggest alternate veggie meals or any other ideas! Thanks in advance!??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did your pup eat the Orijen before you started giving him people food?
I would stop giving people food to your pup and also stop adding the honey and cottage cheese. 

Dogs can have fresh fruits and veggies, here is a list dogs can and can't have from the AKC, it's a little outdated though. 

Fruits & Vegetables Dogs Can and Can't Eat - American Kennel Club


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Sometimes they are smarter than we realize. Perhaps your pup knows that if they wait it out, they'll get the people food added to theirs. 

My bil said his toy poodle doesn't eat kibble only chicken & rice. 

We are fostering her while he works abroad, I put kibble down for her (along with my other dogs). She refused to eat it so I put it away. I repeated it until she realized I wasn't going to get her "people" food. She now eats kibble with no fuss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please do not raise a dog using a vegetarian plan - you can do serious health damage by feeding dog food from non meat sources exclusively - please read this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...gy-breed-standard/455266-low-taurine-dcm.html

You have done this by feeding him people food (I'm not judging, I have a collie who would also rather eat people food so I have some experience.) You are going to have to follow the tough love advice. So, one more time for the cheap seats: Every morning, put one cup of kibble in his bowl. If you wish to add a little warm water to it, that's your business but understand that what you are doing now is what you will be doing for the next 12 years. Give him 10 minutes to eat. Make sure it's not chaotic, give him room. If he doesn't eat, pick it up. NO treats or anything until the next meal. Repeat. If he doesn't eat after 10 minutes, pick it up. No treats AT ALL until the next meal. He will be happy to turn his nose up for a day or two but I guarantee within 3 days he will be finishing that bowl. You really need to nip this in the bud now, keeping him lean is absolutely best for him, he is healthy he will not starve himself. Dogs are generally just fine to miss a couple meals, do not cave in. You can do this


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LdyTlfrd said:


> Sometimes they are smarter than we realize....I repeated it until she realized I wasn't going to get her "people" food. She now eats kibble with no fuss.


THey are smart as heck ( I think I read somewhere that breeds like GOldens, poodles, border collies are on par with a 3 year old child and let me tell you that is a level that can definitely work a system with weak willed adults) and not only that, dogs are genius at figuring out what works with people and what doesn't. Reward them once or twice for a behavior and they will repeat it for life.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please search this forum for picky eater, not eating kibble, etc. This issue has been discussed numerous times, you'll find lots of good advice.


----------



## KalNat (Mar 31, 2017)

nolefan said:


> Please do not raise a dog using a vegetarian plan - you can do serious health damage by feeding dog food from non meat sources exclusively - please read this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...gy-breed-standard/455266-low-taurine-dcm.html
> 
> You have done this by feeding him people food (I'm not judging, I have a collie who would also rather eat people food so I have some experience.) You are going to have to follow the tough love advice. So, one more time for the cheap seats: Every morning, put one cup of kibble in his bowl. If you wish to add a little warm water to it, that's your business but understand that what you are doing now is what you will be doing for the next 12 years. Give him 10 minutes to eat. Make sure it's not chaotic, give him room. If he doesn't eat, pick it up. NO treats or anything until the next meal. Repeat. If he doesn't eat after 10 minutes, pick it up. No treats AT ALL until the next meal. He will be happy to turn his nose up for a day or two but I guarantee within 3 days he will be finishing that bowl. You really need to nip this in the bud now, keeping him lean is absolutely best for him, he is healthy he will not starve himself. Dogs are generally just fine to miss a couple meals, do not cave in. You can do this


Doing that now! Thank you!!!


----------



## KalNat (Mar 31, 2017)

hotel4dogs said:


> Please search this forum for picky eater, not eating kibble, etc. This issue has been discussed numerous times, you'll find lots of good advice.


Will do that Thanks a lot!! Still figuring out how to work this site


----------

